# New trader



## sarasmith (21 January 2008)

hi all members how u all doin iam new  trader to forex market  i opened new account with broker and i dont wanna lose ma money so could any pro trader help me  thnx alot


----------



## wayneL (21 January 2008)

sarasmith said:


> hi all members how u all doin iam new  trader to forex market  i opened new account with broker and i dont wanna lose ma money so could any pro trader help me  thnx alot



Please be aware members cannot give you investment advice. But there is plenty of great discussion here. Do a search on what you want to learn.

People can discuss techniques, but cannot recommend to buy here, sell there, in real time.

Cheers


----------



## habs (21 January 2008)

hi

i was wondering what the tax implications are of selling shares?

ive read bits and pieces about a 50% tax on shares not held for 12 months if you sell them? is this correct? and after 12 months, what happens??

thanks!


----------



## Trembling Hand (21 January 2008)

sarasmith said:


> hi all members how u all doin iam new  trader to forex market  i opened new account with broker and i dont wanna lose ma money so could any pro trader help me  thnx alot




Unfortunately the best way for a new trader to not lose money is to not trade.
I haven't come across an old trader that hasn't learnt how to trade by never losing money. So bottom line be careful and take things slow. This new account you just opened is more than likely going to be part of your education expenses to learning how to trade rather than a short road to riches.



habs said:


> hi
> 
> i was wondering what the tax implications are of selling shares?
> 
> ...




This should of been asked in a new/different thread. But have a look here

http://www.ato.gov.au/individuals/content.asp?doc=/content/dsbri.nbriwps01.003670413.htm


----------



## henno6x6 (20 March 2012)

hi guys im new to the share game got my feet wet for the first time with QRN, learned so much with my first buy  if work continues like it is should hace about $2k a month to invest would love some advice on what sectors i should look into currently here is what im thinking.

building and transport should be strong
mining, the aussie$ needs to come down for bennifits
banks, mixed feelings not sure
insurance, i think is best to stear clear for the time being
retail, cant see them picking up in the short term

is there any other sectors like i said im a complete noob so any advice is apreciated


----------



## snsdmonkey (20 March 2012)

Biotech and shale! $$ :


----------



## skc (20 March 2012)

henno6x6 said:


> hi guys im new to the share game got my feet wet for the first time with QRN, learned so much with my first buy  if work continues like it is should hace about $2k a month to invest would love some advice on what sectors i should look into currently here is what im thinking.
> 
> building and transport should be strong
> mining, the aussie$ needs to come down for bennifits
> ...




Other major sectors to consider include:
- Healthcare and bio tech
- Energy (as opposed to mining)
- Financial services (as opposed to just banks and insurance)
- IT and telecom
- Capital goods - i.e. mining services, contractors, builders etc
- Property trusts
- Utilities and infrastructures - pipelines, power plants, airports
- Media
- Agriculture / rural sector

Good luck. Or there's always the dartboard


----------



## henno6x6 (20 March 2012)

I know there is probably no short answer but here goes.

What is better shares that pay no or low dividends compared to shares that pay higher dividends say above 5% and would you recommend for my circumstance, im 26 and will be looking at buying about $2000 in shares a month.

I think i prefer the shares that pay dividends, mainly due to the fact that if the company does go belly up in a few years although you might have lost your capital you still have the dividends they have paid, that is if you didn't reinvest in the same company


Don't worry there will be plenty more noob questions for you guys to answer


----------



## Julia (20 March 2012)

henno6x6 said:


> I think i prefer the shares that pay dividends, mainly due to the fact that if the company does go belly up in a few years although you might have lost your capital you still have the dividends they have paid



 Are you serious?   You're not going to mind if you invest $20,000 into a company and lose the lot because you've garnered a couple of thousand in dividends????
Good Lord!


----------



## Timmy (20 March 2012)

henno6x6 said:


> I know there is probably no short answer but here goes.
> 
> What is better shares that pay no or low dividends compared to shares that pay higher dividends say above 5% and would you recommend for my circumstance, im 26 and will be looking at buying about $2000 in shares a month.
> 
> ...




Yeah, dude. Welcome to ASF. Try not to lose your capital. Thats pretty much rule number 1. Lose your capital & you are out of the game until you save up more.


----------



## skc (20 March 2012)

henno6x6 said:


> I know there is probably no short answer but here goes.
> 
> What is better shares that pay no or low dividends compared to shares that pay higher dividends say above 5% and would you recommend for my circumstance, im 26 and will be looking at buying about $2000 in shares a month.
> 
> ...




Perhaps better aim for 
1). buying companies that won't go belly up (easily)
2). selling before the company goes belly up (i.e. take a smaller loss than 100%)
3). controlling the position size so even if the company goes belly up it doesn't hurt you much.

Better yet, start with 1), have 2) as a safe guard then 3) as the foolproof backup


----------



## henno6x6 (21 March 2012)

yet another noob question  just purchased some shares that are paying a dividend in the comming weeks, do i need to do anything to receive the dividend or does it just appear in my e-trade account?

as always thanks for your help


----------



## Starcraftmazter (23 March 2012)

henno6x6 said:


> *building* and transport should be strong




80 Construction companies collapsed just last month in Australia.
http://www.smartcompany.com.au/cons...-building-industries-suffer-through-2012.html

Just saying.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (23 March 2012)

snsdmonkey said:


> Biotech and shale! $$ :




Agree (+ lithium mining stocks).


----------



## Boggo (23 March 2012)

henno6x6 said:


> yet another noob question  just purchased some shares that are paying a dividend in the comming weeks, do i need to do anything to receive the dividend or does it just appear in my e-trade account?
> 
> as always thanks for your help




Depends on how you have notified them, the default is that they usually send you a cheque but you can have it paid to your account too if you give them the details (by them I mean the Registry service that handles the stock, eg Computershare etc).

If they have a dividend re-investment plan you can participate in that which means that you automatically aquire more shares (usually at a small discount to the market price) instead of receiving the dividend.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Boggo (23 March 2012)

skc said:


> Perhaps better aim for
> 1). buying companies that won't go belly up (easily)
> 2). selling before the company goes belly up (i.e. take a smaller loss than 100%)
> 3). controlling the position size so even if the company goes belly up it doesn't hurt you much.
> ...






Starcraftmazter said:


> 80 Construction companies collapsed just last month in Australia.
> http://www.smartcompany.com.au/cons...-building-industries-suffer-through-2012.html
> 
> Just saying.






Gringotts Bank said:


> Agree (+ lithium mining stocks).




Or just buy into stocks that are going up and sell them when they start going down.
Always treat sideways as down after a short time as it usually becomes down after a long time.

It is better to sell out and buy back in if it continues up than hanging on as it falls.

Mentally overcome the fact that you can be wrong.

Don't believe management BS or you will end up praying for a miracle at the church of Poggy Stuff at Siana


----------

